# Does anyone have Elfa shelving from The Container Store?



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

If you do, is it worth the $$?

We moved into our house about 2 years ago and all our closets have is a shelf on top with a single rod. We desperately need storage and without closet organizers of some sort it's a total waste of space. We have things piled everywhere because we don't have a place for them and it's a mess.

Since the closets aren't standard size the kits that they sell won't work. DH has done some of the simple closet planning on CADD and is at Home Depot now buying the shelving so he can do it himself. The problem is we have 6 more closets to do and that will take a lot of time. We have more time than money, but right now we're a bit short on both. We have a baby coming in 13 weeks (or less) and once he's here there won't be time for closets at all. In fact because of complications there won't be time for anything. I want to get stuff done before then so I can get organized.

So if you have them, was it worth it?

It sounds so appealing to go in there, have them design it, cut it and give it to us. Then all we have to do is install it ourselves. This way DH could have it all done in a few days and I would be in heaven!


----------



## jauncourt (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a desk made of an Elfa basket-rack, 2 legs and a desktop that I got 9 years ago. I like it, but the legs are a little the worse for wear.

Honestly, in comparison with the Elfa knockoffs they have at Ikea, the qualty is pretty similar (though there are differences). The Ikea stuff costs about half as much, though.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

We did look at the stuff at IKEA but didn't really like it, but thanks for the suggestion.

DH spent an hour at Home Depot getting things cut, brought them home and sure enough - they cut a couple pieces wrong. One of the poles that you use to anchor the system to the wall is shorter than the other. One of the shelves is the wrong size too.







Wasn't too hard to do since all the shelves and pole pieces were supposed to be the same length.

So he's going to get it fixed tomorrow so he can do that closet himself. He just told me after that we're going to the Container Store!







You know it's bad when DH agrees to spend more money than he has to.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have some. It is pretty good, but it was rather expensive. I winced when I paid for it.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't have the closet stuff but my friend does. She gets it when they have their sale.

I bought what is supposed to be a microwave cart (with pull out drawers) and I use it in my closet. I got it during the sale. Would love to get more for ds's room.

The Ikea and Target knock offs get rusty. Yuck.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I tried to get DH to do this when they had their sale, but the thought of spending the money made him sweat. Well, now he realizes we need something in the closets (because he is also tired of the stuff laying around) and the fact that he would have saved money if he listened to me is burning his butt even more.









DaughterOfKali - thanks for the tip on the IKEA and Target stuff getting rusty. If the Elfa is better quality it's worth it.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

We have the stuff from Home Depot. It's almost 4 years old now and still looks great. We went with the Home Depot stuff b/c we didn't erally have the $$ for the more expensive stuff. One of the drawers is fickle (it comes off sometimes) but other than that no problems.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy* 
DaughterOfKali - thanks for the tip on the IKEA and Target stuff getting rusty. If the Elfa is better quality it's worth it.

Not only does it get rusty fast (I actually bought some and had to return it because it was rusted), but the drawers don't open smoothly. That's one thing I must have...smooth opening drawers.









I have no experience with the Home Depot stuff, though.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes, we have a rolling cart from Home Depot that has 'sticky' drawers.

DH also realized last night that the Elfa shelving has a bracket cover that covers all the sharp edges where the shelf has been cut. The stuff from Home Depot doesn't, it just has those little rubber cover things you put on the ends. From past experience with DS#1, they are a choking hazard if they fall off or are pulled off. So on the one closet he's going to have to glue each of those little rubber covers on - something he is not looking forward too.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

We have 3 closets full of the Elfa stuff and it has moved with us twice.

LOVE IT.

We have the stainless with the stainless mesh drawers.

It's easy for dd1 to use in her closet too as nothing sticks.

We bought it when the had their yearly Elfa sale which here, coincides with Tax Day (just a tad after)...

We still winced when we paid for it!


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I used to work in a store that sold Elfa. I have Closet Maid (the stuff from Home Depot and Lowes) as well a Ikea sytems in our closets. The Ikea, IMO, is of lower quality than either Closet Maid or Elfa. Several pieces were broken when they came out of the package, etc. Ikea is also much cheaper than either of the other brands.

The Closet Maid baskets (drawers) and frames we have had for 10 years. We have not rust on any of them (nor the Ikea which is about 2 years old now). The drawers all work fine. Five of the 10 years were spent in Hawaii where if something is prone to rust it will do so in short order.

The Container Store has big Elfa sales 1 or 2 times per year. I think the advantage of Closet Maid is the cost. The advantage of Elfa is that there is a wider variety of accessories, basket sizes, etc.

I love organized closets!







:


----------

